# Info on a Jinma JM284LE



## runningcrazy

Ok so I'm looking at purchasing a Jinma JM284LE it is a 2006 model with 500hrs on it. It comes with a Loader, 5ft bush hog and a box blade, does anyone have any info on these tractors? 

What is the HP rating on these things? everything I have found is 28Hp but the guy that owns it says it is a 33HP with 30 at the PTO I have no clue, also has anyone had many problems out of these tractors? 

It does appear that parts are readily availble for these things. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I can't say for sure, but some folks love them while others hate them, but you'll see that with just about any brand. Do you know if it's a heavy duty brush hog or light duty? If it's a heavy duty, then it could very well be a 33 HP. Are you getting a good deal on it?


----------



## runningcrazy

tractor beam said:


> I can't say for sure, but some folks love them while others hate them, but you'll see that with just about any brand. Do you know if it's a heavy duty brush hog or light duty? If it's a heavy duty, then it could very well be a 33 HP. Are you getting a good deal on it?


I believe so, I offered the guy $7250 for it. I think thats a pretty fair price...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

When you getting it?


----------



## Halifax

Running Crazy,
Here the confusing part, the 254/284 are one in the same tractor. Somewhere around 2006 all were EPA engines so the 254/284 are 24 hp. Prior to that the 284 revved higher and produced 28 hp. That's 24 hp by there rating which if I remember correctly is a 12 hr rating not the US standard rating, so essentially its a higher hp. I have a 07 254 that I have worked the crap out of without any issues other than self induced. The biggest thing is maintenance for the tractor, off the top of my head, re-torque head and check valve lash @ 100 hrs. Where did the tractor get originally purchased and what type of initial prep was done. Change out the Chinese oils, check the adjustment of the clutch, etc... These are a 50-60's type tractor that are easy to work on, without the bells and whistles. What type of FEL does it have. The Chinese loader or a name brand loader like Koyker 140? The Chinese loader valve have had issues, but can be modified to perform.

Aubrey


----------



## runningcrazy

I honestly don't know much about it, I'm going to look/pick it up if everything checks out on it tomorrow. The loader is a Spirit SL20 I do know that the tractor was purchased from a dealership in Jonesboro Arkansas new. I also have been told that this is the Second owner " I'll be the 3rd" the guy I'm buying it from said that all he has used it for is to bushhog 12 Acres, and the owner prior to him all he supposedly used it for was bush hogging. I was also told it's been barn kept all it's life. 

Here is a pic of the tractor


----------



## Halifax

The spirit loader is pretty good and 500 hours isn't really much. I think the price you gave is fairly close.

Keep the radiator clean if you are mowing, could also install a screen over the current screen to reduce the chaff you get. some have gone to the GM 1 wire alternator some have kept the original 15 amp. If you have the decompression lever use it as it saves wear on the starter. I don't have it since I have the shuttle shift.

Look familiar?


----------



## runningcrazy

Yep looks pretty close. 

Could you clarify or explain something for me though, what is valve lash? And what heads to I need to retorque?


----------



## Halifax

I would give you a picture of the process, but I will not be at home for another week. Trying to use this site with Ultra slow connections.... as the snails go crawling by.
My technical terminology might be the best but you should get the idea.

The valve lash is set on a cold engine to verify/adjust the clearance between the intake/exhaust valves and the rockers. To tight and the valve would not close. Once again I don't have the specs with me, but its about 0.012 & 0.014 for the intake and exhaust valves. 
Checking the head for the proper torque @ 100 hrs to ensure the head is not leaking, as in coolant and oil are mixing. I wish I had my pics with me as they show when I did mine.

Both of the processes are not hard at all, and don't take much time. But as a future owner, preventative maintenance is your friend. 

Aubrey


----------



## runningcrazy

Pictures would definately help. 

I did end up getting the tractor, I put 2.5Hrs of run time on it today, spreading gravel around and doing some bush hogging and hauling firewood. 

When I picked it up yesterday the guy had problems with it not starting so he called the repair place and they came out and replaced the battery and retightened the ground wire, and they also changed out the glowplugs, and he said they went through and checked everything over while they were out there as well.. 

I went through and greased all the fittings and made some adjustments to the 3point hitch so it would raise a little higher, my goal this weekend is to get all the fluids changed out, and the filters replaced on it. Anyhow here is a pic of it after I used it today


----------



## Halifax

Looks good! Just remember the FEL is a loader, not a dozer. Must be nice to have some flat land to use it on, I run mine down to the hill for wood, gets hard getting back up after it rains.

Aubrey


----------

